# Trip out of Port A tuesday 12-20



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Thinking about a trip out of Port A tuesday. Trying for some wahoo and maybe some AJ's. Need 2-3 have 2 going. Never been outta port a normally fish out of mansfield. Have a 25 hydra sports with twin 200 zukes. PM if interested.


----------



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Trip cancelled, headed for mansfield waiting on a better window


----------

